# Cnet video podcast episodes can't be streamed to iOS?



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Only option I show is to view on TV.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You can't download them to a computer either.. Yeah, which is pretty lame.

But you can of course download them *on* the iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad directly&#8230; which I'm actually starting to do now more.. I'm still downloading them on my Tivo&#8230; for now...


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

It's bizzare. I can stream from one premiere to the other. But I can't download or stream from a premiere to my iOS device. Makes no sense. I can understand not being able to download (although its crazy because of what the previous poster said) but not being able to stream makes no sense.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

BlackBetty said:


> It's bizzare. I can stream from one premiere to the other. But I can't download or stream from a premiere to my iOS device. Makes no sense. I can understand not being able to download (although its crazy because of what the previous poster said) but not being able to stream makes no sense.


 It's probably because the shows are already in H.264 format on your TiVo and the Stream doesn't have option to pass them through without transcoding. (Remember the normal function of Stream is to transcode from mpeg2 to H.264). It's likely if you PUSH some H.264 shows to your TiVo using pyTivo they would suffer from the same problem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

All shows that are pushed to a TiVo, regardless of codec, are blocked by the Stream. 

We need someone who has a cable system that broadcasts in H.264 to test if codec is really an issue or not. (there are a few broadcasting a few channels in H.264)

As I mentioned in another thread all H.264 is NOT alike. So even though a program may be in H.264 on the TiVo does not mean it can be passed through directly to the iPad. It'll likely have to go through the same transcoding process as MPEG-2. However it'll obviously require a different decoder to function so it may not be configured to handle that yet.

Dan


----------

